# Whistle when I turn?



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

I was out cruising around in my 92 Stanza, and I noticed that when I turn, my car makes a whistling noise. I had to roll up my windows, and turn off the radio to hear it at all, but it's there. Does anyone know what it might be? I'm almost afraid to drive it until I know what it is...


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Is it a tire squealing type of noise, then maybe the alignment is out(toe-in specs) or tie rod end or ball joint is worn.


----------



## Bakan (Aug 6, 2007)

No, it sounds like something is inhaling air through a pinhole? I know my steering fluid is leaking, and has been since I bought the car, but I actually never checked the levels... But, I just put some in yesterday, and I'm gonna see how much is left tomorrow. BUT, if it's not that, what else might it be?


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

You may have air in the system. Check the high pressure hose, its the one that comes up form the back right of the engine. if thats leaking you shoucle replace it ASAP


----------

